# Temporary cage size recommendations (5-8 week old lone male)?



## Annahra (Apr 7, 2011)

I found a rescue in my area and I'm going next Friday to pick up a 5 week old baby to be a buddy for my 6 mo. old guy. What would be a good cage size for a young rat until he goes through quarrantine/introduction period? I don't want to spend a fortune or buy a huge cage since he'll only be in it for a month at the very most (if for some reason intro didn't go well I would return the new guy to the rescue) and we don't have a lot of extra space.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

A cage that fits 2-3 rats by the cage calculator would work. You can then keep it as a spare incase you ever need to take them somewhere. Maybe have a look at cheap rabbit cages that could be covered with hardware cloth to make them safe for a baby.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

5 week old is pretty small, even a good sized hamster cage would seem like a mansion for him. if you don't already have a travel or hospital cage, you could pick up a larger hamster cage, bird cage, or something that you could easily convert. even a tupperware tub cage or a long tank with a mesh lid would be fine temporarily. i don't think buying a big cage and covering it with hardware cloth is savvy for your money or time. take a look on classified sites such as craigslist, quite often people sell cages and stuff on there for cheap


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree with Jaguar.
For my old temporary cage I used a 'Starter rat cage' Petsmart and petco sells them.

I have also used large hamster cages. As long as he gets some attention it will be fine.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753299&lmdn=Pet+Type 

this is the one I use for travel/quarantine. In my opinion this will work, as long as you let him out a few times a day.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yup, something like that is perfect ;D


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That's exactly the one I have and use hehe.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

You can never go wrong with making your own =P hehe

check it out

http://www.jorats.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2756&start=0&hilit=bin+cage


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> You can never go wrong with making your own =P hehe
> 
> check it out
> 
> http://www.jorats.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2756&start=0&hilit=bin+cage


Yep, I just made my own similar to that one. But that is to house a female I got who turns out to be pregnant.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

itll workout for you nicely id reccomend a nesting box for the birth tho i had an accidental litter once and two huge important things good diet for the female and a good nesting environment


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> itll workout for you nicely id reccomend a nesting box for the birth tho i had an accidental litter once and two huge important things good diet for the female and a good nesting environment


Oh I know how to take care of her lol I was just saying to the OP I have used one similar to the one you posted and they work great for temp. cages.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ride on well if you have any questions along the pregnancy pm me i had an accidental litter in 2008 and it went smoothly so i got lots of tips =P


----------



## Annahra (Apr 7, 2011)

Ended up with a rat starter kit from Petco--he looks teeny tiny in it right now! Should do great until I decide what cage I want to get for them to share . . . Thanks for the advice.


----------

